# 14 months old male



## Fico (Mar 5, 2012)

This picture is from when he was 14 months old, he is now 3 1/2 yo, but I don't have a recent picture! Still I'd like some feedback and I'll be uploading a more recent photo in the next few days!


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh I think he is absolutely gorgeous! Love his dark face and love his furriness!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree with the above poster, he is gorgeous.


----------



## Fico (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks!! I really appreciate your comments!!! it's really nice to hear you say that! Any comments on structure??


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

He is a great looking dog and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fico (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks! I'm looking forward to learn a lot from this site! I did show a couple of times my dog, once in the Costa Rican Sieger Show and he did great, but because I had to finish college a couldn't go again until now that I'm trying to get back into it!


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome and he's a fine looking GSD !


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

thats one handsome boy you have there


----------



## Fico (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks!! I'll post more recent pictures after this weekend! I'll try to stack him and get a good shot!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I think so too!! Of course, I may be biased, lol.  his avi caught my eye in a different thread.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

I would love to see recent shots to compare how he matured. In my experience, a lot of the showlines don't really fill out and look mature until they hit 3 years. A friend has a male and pics of him at 2 vs 3 even shows that his head broadened more in that time.


----------

